# Payment methods ???



## morras (27/6/17)

So , last night i placed an order with a local vendor, not my first ......

Get to the payment section and obviously paypal doesnt work anymore , problem is there is no other option for me to use.

I bank with capitec so the instant eft method is not supported , sent the vendor an email and posted here about the problem and how i should go about paying......up to now no response.

I understand that paypal thing is out of the vendors hands but it might be a good idea for all vendors to speak to their customers and let them know how to proceed with new orders and payments.

I now sit with stuff i want and are willing to pay for it but i am not able to pay for it.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (27/6/17)

Most of the vendors got an bank deposit or eft option. Click on that option and you will receive an order confirmation and bank details email. Do the eft and Bobs your uncle. That is what I am doing at all the main vendors. No problem and I receive my goodies on time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (27/6/17)

I just did the Instant EFT option through PayFast and guess what... Didn't pick up my payment. Wonder how long its gna take them to find my money, and then I sit with the possibility of my items not being in stock anymore. This is ridiculous


----------



## Petrus (27/6/17)

I don't use the instant eft option, I am doing a normal eft.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/17)

I use the EFT option from PayFast and always the first attempt doesn't get found... then they ask for the reference number a second time and boom... it goes through.


----------



## RichJB (27/6/17)

I've never had a problem with Instant EFT from PayFast. I make the payment, switch browser tabs from my online banking to the PayFast tab and, even in that two seconds or so, when I click "I have made payment", it shows as having paid.


----------



## Andre (27/6/17)

VapeDude said:


> I just did the Instant EFT option through PayFast and guess what... Didn't pick up my payment. Wonder how long its gna take them to find my money, and then I sit with the possibility of my items not being in stock anymore. This is ridiculous


Below is the reply I received from Payfast. Seems I will have to switch banks.

_I'm terribly sorry that you experienced a problem when paying with PayFast!

We occasionally experience delays in payment due to delays imposed by the bank and their clearing times. Typically EFTs between accounts at the same bank clear instantly, but it is not always the case!

Your payment has now cleared, and we completed the payment to the merchant you were trying to pay. This will have notified the merchant's systems, and you should have received an email confirmation of this.

We really do apologize for this issue which occurs infrequently and indiscriminately, affecting only selected Standard Bank customers and occurs more prevalently around month-end (between 20th and 3rd of the month).

This problem does not occur with any consistency with any other bank. We have consulted with the bank in this regard and have tried various options in an attempt to alleviate it, but sadly, nothing yet has served to eliminate this intermittent occurrence entirely.

We continue to seek solutions in this regard, but until then, we'll be as quick as possible with manually completing your transaction based on your proof of payment and thank you for your understanding in this regard.

Our apologies for any inconvenience caused and please be sure to reply to this email if you have any questions._

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## morras (27/6/17)

Thanks for the replies - did a eft and got the bank to send them a POP.


----------



## VapeDude (27/6/17)

Andre said:


> Below is the reply I received from Payfast. Seems I will have to switch banks.
> 
> _I'm terribly sorry that you experienced a problem when paying with PayFast!
> 
> ...


Ye I'm with Standard Bank as well... Oh well, will just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

VapeDude said:


> I just did the Instant EFT option through PayFast and guess what... Didn't pick up my payment. Wonder how long its gna take them to find my money, and then I sit with the possibility of my items not being in stock anymore. This is ridiculous



Contact payfast and initiate a refund. Do an eft to to vendor for the order. Happened to me twice before with the instant eft option from standard bank which doesn't push the funds through to the vendor immediately. The payment just hangs in limbo for a couple of days. Took me a week to get it all sorted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (28/6/17)

Amir said:


> Contact payfast and initiate a refund. Do an eft to to vendor for the order. Happened to me twice before with the instant eft option from standard bank which doesn't push the funds through to the vendor immediately. The payment just hangs in limbo for a couple of days. Took me a week to get it all sorted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good news, this morning I woke up to a reply from PayFast apologizing in the same format @Andre mentioned above, and said my order has been processed. Also received an email from vendor saying order completed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

VapeDude said:


> Good news, this morning I woke up to a reply from PayFast apologizing in the same format @Andre mentioned above, and said my order has been processed. Also received an email from vendor saying order completed.



Patience does pay off... I wish I could find some tho... need to maybe start a who has stock thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (28/6/17)

Amir said:


> Patience does pay off... I wish I could find some tho... need to maybe start a who has stock thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can order from China, you'll just have to wait a long time for the delivery.


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

craigb said:


> You can order from China, you'll just have to wait a long time for the delivery.



That would kind of defeat the purpose, no?


----------



## dastrix550 (28/6/17)

Only problem I have had with Payfast EFT is that they had a limit of 5K per transaction, not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## Vaporeon13 (28/6/17)

A Capitec debit card can be used like a credit card.

You just have to go into the branch and register for some MasterCard thing. They give you a pin, after 24 hours you go on the MasterCard website and register, and then boom.

I've paid for flight tickets with my Capitec card after doing that.

https://www.capitecbank.co.za/mastercard-securecode-activation

I hope that helps bud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr.T (28/6/17)

At first I thought it was a real bummer losing credit card payments at our local vendors... now I've come to realise what a good thing is.
No more impulse buys, no more quick shopping "trips" during coffee break. 
Actually, no more vaping purchases at all, I find EFT too much of a pita.

Finally vaping is cheaper than smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

dastrix550 said:


> Only problem I have had with Payfast EFT is that they had a limit of 5K per transaction, not sure if this is still the case.



If you need more than 5k per transaction I think you have a problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dastrix550 (28/6/17)

Amir said:


> If you need more than 5k per transaction I think you have a problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi my name is dastrix and I am a .........  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

